# WOAC-TV 67 Canton/Cleveland about to change programming



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

WOAC-TV 67 Canton/Cleveland, Ohio looks to be changing their programming soon. The Jewelry Network programming appears to be gone and in its place are Paid Programming and Public Service Announcements. There is now a 212 area code (New York City) to call if anyone is interested in having programming on channel 67. I imagine the same is true with the other Multicultural/former Shop At Home outlets..


----------

